# Powder coating recommendations - Edinburgh/Lothians



## top-tube (27 Aug 2011)

I have a couple of steel frames I would like to get blasted and coated. Does anyone have any recommendations for firms in Edinburgh/Lothians??


----------



## top-tube (29 Aug 2011)

I'll take that as a no then!


----------



## aberal (29 Aug 2011)

Well I don't really know - but what I do know is that powder coating is a fairly specialist type of treatment, usually (as far as I am aware) confined to building components like windows and balusters. Are you sure that is what you want? If so, then try a blacksmith as first port of call as they often treat or have components sent to treat, steelwork and may be able to point you in the right direction. But would coach painters not be able to do something for you?


----------



## top-tube (30 Aug 2011)

I think powder coating is used reasonably widely for bike frames, and there are powder coating firms around in mid/west lothian and edinburgh. They seem to specialise in either doing alloy wheels for cars or motorbike frames, but not necessarily bike frames. CTC forum guy had his done at a place in Falkirk, and the job was 'workmanlike' but I didn't seet this as a ringing endorsement, so wondered if others had better recommendations.

Alternative is enamelling at Bob Jackson (Leeds) for a (not bad) £90: not aware of any firm in Scotland that enamels bike frames. But I've heard powder coating quotes at around £40-£50, with a finish that is supposed to be more durable than enamel (must be durable if it is used on alloy wheels).

I think I'll try ringing round some of the local powder coating firms.


----------



## top-tube (31 Aug 2011)

I'm starting to feel like i'm going mad, having a conversation with myself, but have contacted Henderson Metal Cleaning by Jock's Lodge, who get a mention on 'retrobike'. Spoke to the chap who sounds like he knows his stuff. They take bike frames and do painting (around £60) or powder coating (£40). Will report back on results when I get some.


----------



## Theseus (31 Aug 2011)

You are probably having a conversation with yourself as the rest of us are standing around not knowing the answer and learning from your example.

Now we know that Edinburgh has such a facility, however unproven at this time, it will come in handy if anyone else asks and anyone can remember this thread. Who knows, you may well be the forum expert in getting a frame powder coated in Edinburgh.


----------



## lmk1 (31 Aug 2011)

Try: http://www.covanhill-powder-coaters.com/

They are in situated between forth and lanark maybe too far away but not a million miles from West Lothian. I got a steel frame done and they made a good job of it, they have a large selection of colours/ finishes


----------



## top-tube (5 Sep 2011)

Took my frame into Hendersons Metal Cleaning at Piershill Lane (Jock's Lodge) this am. They tell me they do quite a few bike frames, and are quoting a couple of weeks to blast and paint the frame (they highly recommended painting a bike frame vs powder coating, mainly since paint reacts better should rust re-appear). Anyway, will report back on results.


----------



## dofdkl (6 Mar 2017)

top-tube said:


> Took my frame into Hendersons Metal Cleaning at Piershill Lane (Jock's Lodge) this am. They tell me they do quite a few bike frames, and are quoting a couple of weeks to blast and paint the frame (they highly recommended painting a bike frame vs powder coating, mainly since paint reacts better should rust re-appear). Anyway, will report back on results.



Did Hendersons do your frame? Would you recommend them? I bought a new bike and the paint seems to chip and scratch very easily, so I am considering getting it powder coated, or painted and lacquered.


----------

